# Solved: server crashed now to restore from tape



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

hi guys,

my sbs2003 server crashed
i have an adaptec scsi card and hp storage tape drive
can i recover from tape on a windows 7 machine
or should i install xp pro on a different drive on the original server?

whats the easiest way
please help


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

What program were you using to back up the server? If you just need the data and were using NTbackup then you could recover the data using either OS.


----------



## PK-her0 (Sep 17, 2007)

thanks rockn got it sorted very easy...just installed xp pro and installed controller and tape drive and pulled data of ntbackup...very simple

i tried with windows 7...there is a program that lets you recover ntbackup data to windows 7...but i couldnt see my tape drive through there. it was just file available..and everything seemed to be installed adaptec card and hp surestore...so i gave up and installed xp pro on seperate drive

thanks for asking man...appreciated!!!


----------

